# MDMA Synthesis From Pure PMK Oil



## DextersLab (Jul 31, 2022)

Hello, I've recently come across a local connection who's able to provide me with [~92%] PMK oil.

I've been reading various PMK -> MDMA synth guides on here and other forums, however I'm finding myself asking more questions than the guides are answering.

Somebody recommended I try Bright Star's guide on erowid, was just looking to see if anybody could provide help or any help/advice/recommendations for a guide with a better outline for the chemicals I have available?

Realistically, I'm able to get any reagents/chems/labware that would be required for the synthesis. Just looking for a bit of help getting the whole process down pat.

Thanks.


----------



## G.Patton

Hi. You can write me or any other experts in PM with MDMA synthesis questions.


----------



## santeria

HI. what do i need to start?


----------



## G.Patton

santeria said:


> HI. what do i need to start?



santeriaWhat do you want to make?


----------

